# What is the most beautiful T out there?



## Piderman (Jul 16, 2013)

In you guys' opinions, what do you think is the most beautiful tarantula? I just want to see opinions, see what people like. No contest, just share whatever you think is simply a stunning T, something that catches your eye or mind as the most extravagant, most appealing, or just your favourite T. Post a name and a pic, give us your favourite!


----------



## LV-426 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hard to say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Equinox (Jul 16, 2013)

It's almost a cliche now... But still P Metallica.
I made it my task to own what I consider the top 14 most beautiful tarantulas.
I searched far and wide and this is how my list goes in no order (other than P Metallica which slightly comes out first 

I'm going to use common names purely because I can't be bothered spell checking the scientific names (which I still have to do on a few of them!)

1) Gooty ornamental
2) Socotra island blue baboon
3) Bergundy Goliath
4) Ivory ornamental (lowland)
5) Suntiger
6) Singapore blue
7) Blue fang
8) Dwarf black and white
9) Togo starburst baboon
10) Sazimas tarantula
11) OBT
12) Purple bloom
13) Red slate ornamental
14) red knee..... Sometimes the classics are the best 

 There are others that I own but these are the ones I'm most proud of..

Cobolt blue's are up there too. Mine sadly died of old age not so long ago though =(

It's very subjective as everyone's list will be different!

I put these photos on another thread but I'm going to stick them here too. This is why I love P Metallica so much... Just look at those legs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki (Jul 16, 2013)

Iridopelma seladonium. I don't own one so I can't post a pic but google it. 
And of course my p. rufilata





My versi. Had her since 2nd instar so I'm a little biased. Trite and true but stunning regardless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Jul 16, 2013)

Hard to say really but i would say p.irminia and b.auratum, i love black with orange!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jul 16, 2013)

I think a female Lampropelma violaceopes is the most beautiful.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 17, 2013)

I can't simply choose one but here's my top ten

1. Iridopelma seladonium

2. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

3. Poecilotheria metallica

4. Oligoxystre diamantinensis

5. Avicularia versicolor

6. Megaphobema robustum

7. Lampropelma violaceopes

8. Tapinauchenius violaceus

9. Heteroscodra maculata

10. Poecilotheria ornata

 I really wanted to get P.bara and OBT in there but all well. Maybe I'll make a top 20 on YouTube or something..
so many beautiful spiders out there.


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 17, 2013)

*G pulchra



















*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MarkmD (Jul 17, 2013)

It's very hard to choose, I'll say B,Smithi/B,Emelia and A,minatrix


----------



## F1refly (Jul 17, 2013)

P. mettalica is very cliche here in SA. Almost everyone wants one.

Although these are the ones I find most beautiful and hope to have in my collection

1.) Lampropelma violaceoups

2.) Cyriocosmus ritae

3.) Poecilotheria subfusca "Highland"

4.) Avicularia versicolor (Those colours)

5.) Cyriocosmus elegans


----------



## Marijan2 (Jul 17, 2013)

P. subfusca "highland"
H. maculata
P. subfusca "lowland"
M. balfouri
C. darlingi


----------



## RLNU23 (Jul 17, 2013)

i find my p. metallica and p. irminia colorful.. as for "beautiful", here's what it looks like to me 



heteroscodra maculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 17, 2013)

LV-426 said:


> beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


Just what I was going to say.  There are many, many beautiful tarantulas.  There is no 'one' most beautiful as that depends on personal taste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## F1refly (Jul 17, 2013)

RLNU23 said:


> i find my p. metallica and p. irminia colorful.. as for "beautiful", here's what it looks like to me
> 
> View attachment 118796
> 
> heteroscodra maculata


Why didn't I add that to my list, they are very beautiful and they look almost Muscular in a way


----------



## LucN (Jul 17, 2013)

For me personally, none is more stunning than Brachypelma boehmei. It's all about the rich contrast with the fiery red legs, the orange carapace and the black abdomen.

See for yourselfves, gentlemen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hotflakes2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hard to say since it would depend on the person's taste. 

For me its N. Chromatus. \m/


----------



## advan (Jul 17, 2013)

_Iridopelma seladonium_ is now _Typhochlaena seladonia_. Click here for history and explanation of the name change.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 17, 2013)

advan said:


> _Iridopelma seladonium_ is now _Typhochlaena seladonia_.


It's certainly in the upper ecehelon when it comes to most colorful.


----------



## Solucki (Jul 17, 2013)

LucN said:


> For me personally, none is more stunning than Brachypelma boehmei. It's all about the rich contrast with the fiery red legs, the orange carapace and the black abdomen.
> 
> See for yourselfves, gentlemen.


I agree. How could I forget about her


Too many to just pick one. 
"Gotta catch em all"


----------



## LV-426 (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is one I consider beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hersh77tess (Jul 17, 2013)

P. Rufilata
GBB
X. Immanis
A. Versicolor
G. Rosea RCF


----------



## TaylorC (Jul 17, 2013)

Man I don't know how no one has said Idiothele Mira!

ornithoctonus aureotibialis is up there for me too. I love that deep velvet black with the orange bands.
But the cream of the crop for me is def the M. Balfouri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ivan M (Jul 17, 2013)

Just got of the these and cant wait to get more.

Pamphobeteus  Ultramarinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Equinox (Jul 17, 2013)

I've personally always thought this was one of the more colourful species...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## korg (Jul 17, 2013)

TaylorC said:


> ornithoctonus aureotibialis is up there for me too. I love that deep velvet black with the orange bands.


Yeah, those definitely look nice. I believe you've linked to a picture of Haplopelma sp."Bach Ma," though. Also one of the prettiest haplos and worth a mention here, so no complaint from me!


----------



## Arachtion (Jul 18, 2013)

http://theraphosa.tumblr.com/post/41791426815/ornithoctoninae-sp-ho-chi-minh-vietnam

Not mine of course

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Plunketts (Jul 18, 2013)

My favorites are P. murinus, S. philippinus and T. gigas. Obviously I prefer orange Ts.


----------



## Will240393 (Jul 18, 2013)

My recently molted B smithi


----------



## Piderman (Jul 18, 2013)

Scoolman said:


> *G pulchra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOVE G pulchra. Big fan of the straight up jet black. Simple yet stunning.

---------- Post added 07-18-2013 at 09:30 PM ----------




TaylorC said:


> Man I don't know how no one has said Idiothele Mira!
> 
> ornithoctonus aureotibialis is up there for me too. I love that deep velvet black with the orange bands.
> But the cream of the crop for me is def the M. Balfouri


 All three, gorgeous. Love the O. aureotibialis.


----------



## Taranto1989 (Jul 18, 2013)

Mine are 
A. versicolor
L. Parahybana
H. lividum
C. marshalli


----------



## STi (Jul 18, 2013)

Plunketts said:


> My favorites are P. murinus, S. philippinus and T. gigas. Obviously I prefer orange Ts.


I was so surprised to see that you were the only one to list an OBT as it was the 2nd I thought of. The OBT might be really common but it has to be up there doesn't it? However, there are many reasons why, when I was forced to downsize my collection to literally a single T, my Poec. metallica was the sole survivor. One of those reasons of course being because no matter how cliche it might be, they are still the most beautiful looking T in my opinion. Plus I'm a huge sucker for blue since the others that run through my head are H. lividum, L. violaceopes, C. brachyramosa, and I have always loved versicolor slings.


----------



## Hersh77tess (Jul 18, 2013)

Piderman said:


> LOVE G pulchra. Big fan of the straight up jet black. Simple yet stunning.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-18-2013 at 09:30 PM ----------
> 
> All three, gorgeous. Love the O. aureotibialis.


Aww I forgot all about the G. Pulchra. Absolutely up there with the beauty's. Someday my sling will get its adult colors.. Someday...............


----------



## slims88 (Jul 18, 2013)

This is my current favorite, just saw a picture a couple hours ago, and I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Equinox (Jul 18, 2013)

STi said:


> I was so surprised to see that you were the only one to list an OBT as it was the 2nd I thought of. The OBT might be really common but it has to be up there doesn't it? However, there are many reasons why, when I was forced to downsize my collection to literally a single T, my Poec. metallica was the sole survivor. One of those reasons of course being because no matter how cliche it might be, they are still the most beautiful looking T in my opinion. Plus I'm a huge sucker for blue since the others that run through my head are H. lividum, L. violaceopes, C. brachyramosa, and I have always loved versicolor slings.


OBT was in my list too!  
To be fair I did list my top 14 so I don't know if that counts...


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 18, 2013)

Piderman said:


> LOVE G pulchra. Big fan of the straight up jet black. Simple yet stunning.


Exactly why I love them. There is something about the simplicity of their beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lancej (Jul 18, 2013)

Aren't they all beautiful?  How can I pick just a few?


----------



## STi (Jul 18, 2013)

Equinox said:


> OBT was in my list too!
> To be fair I did list my top 14 so I don't know if that counts...


oops my fault, I missed it in your list. Seriously if it wasn't for my infatuation with blue, the OBT would probably get my vote.


----------



## advan (Jul 19, 2013)

*Mod note*

We all like nice pictures but if the pictures do not belong to you, you may not post them without the owners approval. Just provide a link to a picture if you would like to share someone else's photo.

Copyright rules --> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?110036-Copyrights-and-Copyright-Infringement


Carry on.


----------



## slims88 (Jul 19, 2013)

I've got pics of Ecuadorian spiders that the owner would like to have ID'd. Just gotta get the pics from him with no watermark. He said he should be able to send them to me tomorrow night.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 19, 2013)

LV-426 said:


> View attachment 118799
> 
> Here is one I consider beautiful


HOW DID YOU GET GOLD LEAF ON THAT THING? It's gorgeous! What species is that?

I think M. balfouri might be the prettiest in my book. Something about the blue legs + fluffy tan thighs is such an appealing combination to me. Went to the petstore a few days ago and saw a M. balfouri sling for sale for 100$. Oh the temptation. Someday...


----------



## slims88 (Jul 19, 2013)

I do have permission from the person who took this picture to post it. Will reference his post on another board if needed. I have no clue what this is, any help is appreciated. First two attempts to post were blocked, so hopefully this one can help him find out what he took pics of.

Per my personal messages about the watermark Chad said, "It is an undescribed species of Hapalopus,"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## slims88 (Jul 19, 2013)

Second tarantula posted in this thread, what is it??

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_1_5/1509978_Snakes_and_spiders____oh_my.html


----------



## macbaffo (Jul 19, 2013)

C. ritae and T. ockerti


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 19, 2013)

Aphonopelma have always been my favorites.  I love the 'western' palettes.

  I've posted this before, but this was the best pic I snapped of my 'lil girl







 She's got this coppery auburn color, very beautiful.


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 20, 2013)

For terrestrials Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi (sp. "blue femur", sp. "blue" or whatnot)





They look simply stunning. Not the best eaters, very slow growers, but usually quite docile and not even kicking hairs. Lovely T! Other favorites include C. fimbriatus, P. sazimai, B. auratum, B. smithi.


As for arboreals: P. irminia and oh...P. irminia! Did I mention P. irminia? 




Other favs are P. subfusca, H. maculata, P. metallica and a bunch of Avics like versicolor, diversipes, sp. "Columbia" and more...


It all comes down to personal preference anyways...


----------



## JC014 (Jul 20, 2013)

Choosing the most beautiful T is difficult, more of hard to decide.
here are my fav T's in the collection
*A. Musculosa
*H. Columbia "large"
*B. Emilia
*B. Boehmei
*C. Marshalli


----------



## Taco123 (Jul 23, 2013)

My top favorites are:
Monocentropus balfouri
Idiothele Mira
Poecilotheria Metallica
Ephebopus Cyanognathus
Chromotopelma Cyaneopubescens
Avicularia versicolor
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma albiceps
Cyriocosmus bertae
Barchypelma Emilia
Brachypelma boehmei

Let's just say a lot.


----------



## SkittishMe (Jul 23, 2013)

*Poecilotheria Regalis!!!!    :O*

I can't make out which one looks best, but I think these are all very strikingly gorgeous!!! Actually no I change my mind, The Regalis is most beautiful!!!

P Regalis (my favorite actually. Just got my first female adult and I am just mesmarised by the shades of black/white intricate patterns and stripes. omg! :O 
P Subfusca
P Metallica
M Mesomelas
P Irminia
A Versicolor
A Diversipes

...and lets not forget about the Typhochlaena Costae, which sadly may never pop up in the US trade for reasons I don't know. :*[


----------



## SkittishMe (Jul 23, 2013)

And I would like to add that the beautiful patterns on pokies are just dreamy and enchanting!! If only they knew how beautiful they were, they would not be so nervous.


----------



## letranger (Jun 4, 2016)

slims88 said:


> "It is an undescribed species of Hapalopus,"


Hapalopus sp ecuador

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crlovel (Jun 4, 2016)

The most beautiful tarantula will be the one you don't have and want to get next.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 4, 2016)

Right now my favorite is my I Mira absolutely gorgeous with those little feet sticking out


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 4, 2016)

The most beautiful Tarantula is the one that you actually _*see *_as opposed to being forever hidden in a burrow or cork tube!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 4, 2016)

Well of course the best beautiful looking _Theraphosidae _is the "goddess" cough cough _Lasiodora parahybana_ of course, cough

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Abyss (Jun 4, 2016)

For me my top 5 (in no particular order) are probably

T. seladonia
P. metallica
C. cyaneopupescens
L. violeceopes
A. versacolor


----------



## AndrewBiddar (Jun 4, 2016)

DEF http://arachnoboards.com/gallery/1-0-harpactira-pulchripes.32011/


----------



## Vezon (Jun 4, 2016)

It's a tough call between Pamphobeteus ultramarinus, Poecilotheria formosa, and Phoringochilus everetti. But who even cares, almost every tarantula is an amazingly beautiful creature (except P. muticus, ugly).

Reactions: Lollipop 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 4, 2016)

Research Megaphobema mesomelas and tell me that's not stunning. Btw keep your blue P metallica I'd rather have a blue Thrixopelma

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 4, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> Research Megaphobema mesomelas and tell me that's not stunning. Btw keep your blue P metallica I'd rather have a blue Thrixopelma


True. To be honest everything in that genus isn't awesome. Better.


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> True. To be honest everything in that genus isn't awesome. Better.


My Megaphobema mesomelas is only a 1.25" sling at the minute so I can't wait to see those beautiful colours. This week I lost my Acanthoscurria Antillensis sling and I'm eyeing up a Megaphobema robustum as a replacement


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 4, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> My Megaphobema mesomelas is only a 1.25" sling at the minute so I can't wait to see those beautiful colours. This week I lost my Acanthoscurria Antillensis sling and I'm eyeing up a Megaphobema robustum as a replacement


Buy one if you can my man, can't go wrong. I have a 0.1 _M.robustum_, cool & underestimated NW T's.


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Buy one if you can my man, can't go wrong. I have a 0.1 _M.robustum_, cool & underestimated NW T's.


I had the opportunity to get my hands on an adult female robustum and like an idiot I didn't take it and now I regret it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 4, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> I had the opportunity to get my hands on an adult female robustum and like an idiot I didn't take it and now I regret it


Uhm... Bristol city fellas, cough cough... seems they have a couple left :-s


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Uhm... Bristol city fellas, cough cough... seems they have a couple left :-s


Yeah I've just been looking so maybe 1st thing Monday morning the old Bank card shall be used

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 6, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Uhm... Bristol city fellas, cough cough... seems they have a couple left :-s


Remember this? Well as I said I've ordered a juvenile female Megaphobema robustum and I think it comes with a free P cam another species I don't own

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 6, 2016)

LV-426 said:


> View attachment 118799
> 
> Here is one I consider beautiful


Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Abyss (Jun 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Anyone know what this is?


Is it feasible that its an H. pulchripes that just doesnt have as much gold coloring????


----------



## Envoirment (Jun 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Anyone know what this is?


Based on the poster's tarantula list, I believe it's a _Phormictopus platus. _Very beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 6, 2016)

Envoirment said:


> Based on the poster's tarantula list, I believe it's a _Phormictopus platus. _Very beautiful!


Stunning, added to the wish list!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 7, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> Remember this? Well as I said I've ordered a juvenile female Megaphobema robustum and I think it comes with a free P cam another species I don't own


Ah ah, good

Reactions: Like 1


----------

